# Trousseau : mots de passe qui disparaissent!



## dedge (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai pas su trouver de sujets existants donc j'en crée un nouveau.
J'ai un souci avec le trousseau de mots de passe : j'en perds régulièrement certains!!!

J'ai un iPhone, iPad et iMac, j'ai un abonnement iCloud (qui n'est pas saturé), et régulièrement j'ai des mots de passe qui disparaissent de mon trousseau.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver un schéma qui pourrait lier la perte de ces mots de passe (ça peut être des sites/app que je consulte régulièrement, ou d'autres que j'utilise très rarement). Quand le mot de passe disparait, il n'est plus dispo sur aucun appareil, pas une seule trace.
J'ai commencé à remarquer ça lors de la déclaration de mes impots : mon numéro fiscal n'était plus enregistré dans aucun appareil. Puis ça a été Twitter, puis divers sites internet. C'est assez fou et inquiétant à la fois.
J'ai déjà modifié mon mot de passe sur mes comptes Apple et iCloud, mais ça persiste.

Je n'ai pas encore appelé l'assistance Apple, mais je me doute que ça va pas aller bien loin.
Quelqu'un a des pistes, des choses à vérifier?


----------



## ungars (5 Juin 2021)

dedge a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai pas su trouver de sujets existants donc j'en crée un nouveau.
> J'ai un souci avec le trousseau de mots de passe : j'en perds régulièrement certains!!!
> 
> ...


C'est un peu ancien mais est-ce un problème résolu ? Décidément, chez Apple, il n'y a plus grand chose qui tourne rond. j'ai jamais vu une telle pagaille sur un PC Windows (enfin Windows pro, les autres je ne connais pas).


----------

